

Radbox.me: Instapaper for Video - samps
http://radbox.me/

======
brackin
Instapaper for Video has already been done and it's slick.
-[http://gigaom.com/apple/watchlater-is-instapaper-for-
video-o...](http://gigaom.com/apple/watchlater-is-instapaper-for-video-on-
your-ipad/)

~~~
nathos
another similar app in the space is Denso: <http://getdenso.com/>

------
cleverjake
It has been done a /lot/ -
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22instapaper+for+video%22>

If anyone of the founders of these startups are reading this, I have an honest
question - why? Is it because there really isn't oen dominant instapaper for
video the way there is an instapaper for text? Is it you were unaware of the
competition? Is it boredom? I'd really like to know what drives you to create
it.

~~~
iamclovin
Thanks for your feedback. I work on the Denso app which nathos plugged (thanks
nathos). We're aware of our "competitors" though I think this is not a zero-
sum game.

Denso started off as a personal itch of mine, but we have a unique twist on
how we get instapaper'ed videos onto your various devices.

We've also kinda expanded on our vision and believe that video-watching is a
more passive experience than reading, and hence needs different requirements
and we feel Denso fits that niche (although we'd like our users to decide
that).

We're still in private beta but we're hoping to go "live" really soon.

------
kittxkat
Anything similiar for the Android device available?

Edit: Also, for a nice rundown: [http://softwareas.com/watch-it-later-a-
comprehensive-review-...](http://softwareas.com/watch-it-later-a-
comprehensive-review-of-four-instapaper-for-video-apps)

~~~
iamclovin
Shameless plug, but Denso has an Android app in the works and it's very close
to being live: <http://getdenso.com/android-sneak-peek>

